# Meine Grafikkarten-Sammlung (3Dfx, Quantum3D, Canopus, Matrox, 3DLabs, ...)



## alliance2000 (10. Juli 2020)

Moin,

melde mich nach langer Zeit der Abstinenz wieder zurück (Rückumzug aus USA, Corona, usw.) und bin endlich dazu gekommen, meine Grafikkarten-Sammlung auszupacken:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HUwzydXrWyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bald folgen mehr Videos z.B. zum Canopus Witchdoctor-System (es läuft endlich und funktioniert!) und der Voodoo1-SLI von Q3D. 

Viele Grüße,

Jessie


----------



## Koyote (15. Juli 2020)

Schöne Sammlung  Wie lange hast Du dafür gesammelt?


----------



## alliance2000 (24. Juli 2020)

@Koyote Das ein oder andere Jahr und die ein oder andere Stunde bei eBay ging dafür schon drauf 

@piSSdez Danke!


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (8. August 2020)

Eine 7950 GX2 habe ich vor kurzem erst im Keller gefunden und entsorgt...

Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich sehe, für wie viel die gerade in ebay drin sind - hätte ich das gewusst...


----------

